

FounderCast Episode 1 (this one is edited) - dugmartin
http://foundercast.com/2009/09/episode-1-the-premiere/

======
dugmartin
btw, I thought I would help other founders here and let them plug their
companies as part of future podcast intros. Just record a short intro in mp3
or ogg vorbis in the following format:

Hi this is <your name> at <your company> in <your location> and you're
listening to FounderCast.

Post the link to the audio in the comments for the latest podcast at
<http://foundercast.com/>

------
dugmartin
Unlike the unedited alpha/pilot episode this one is edited. We talk about
acquiring customers and maintaining customer loyalty and take a side trip down
memory lane to talk about how we got our first sale.

Thanks for everyone on HN for the feedback about Episode 0.

